# blacklist.db issue on restart



## nonsequitir (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey FreeBSD'ers, I'm seeing extra long reboot times that I don't understand yet, but noticed this in the reboot log...


```
Jun  2 22:52:34 rivendell sshguard[973]: Blacklist entry (line #1 of '/var/db/sshguard/blacklist.db') appears to be malformatted. Ignoring.
Jun  2 22:52:34 rivendell sshguard[973]: Started with danger threshold=30 ; minimum block=600 seconds
Jun  2 22:52:34 rivendell sshguard[973]: Blacklist entry (line #1 of '/var/db/sshguard/blacklist.db') appears to be malformatted. Ignoring.
Jun  2 22:52:34 rivendell sshguard[973]: Started with danger threshold=30 ; minimum block=600 seconds
```

I don't know if this is related to the reboot duration, but I'm unsure what to do with it or why it's occurring in the first place.  Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2015)

That file belongs to security/sshguard. Apparently one of the entries is corrupted. You can remove the file and restart sshguard, it will create a fresh new, empty one on startup.

This is not related to the reboot duration.


----------

